# Redfish behind Figure 8 Island + Tips n Tricks



## Griffinz33 (May 8, 2018)

Any preference on topwater and soft plastics? I am always excited to try new baits and experiment.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

First tip is don’t share exact spots on the internet unless you love people blowing up the areas you found. I’d keep it general so internet potlickers don’t take you up on your generous offer. 
To sight cast reds in a school it’s pretty much inevitable that once you hook one and it makes the first run that the rest will scatter BUT if you wait and pick off fish that are on the outside of the school on the side or rear of the pod you might be able to catch a couple without breaking them up. A small (2-3”) soft plastic bag n a natural color and light jighead is your best bet unless you fly fish then a nice little bug will get them to eat. Cast out in front and past the fish and slowly work it in front of them to where the lure with intercept the field of view of the redfish. Keep it a foot or two in front or to the side and about at eye level or higher of the cruising red. When it eats try to pull the fish away from the pod without making too much noise so you might have a chance at another cast. If you “fluff” a cast and know it right away, reel the lure up as quickly as possible to get another shot. Many of us have cast at the same fish 6-8 times or more before hooking them but the first cast eat is what you are after.


----------



## Griffinz33 (May 8, 2018)

Thanks. I'm about out of soft plastics so I am gonna restock soon and I will grab a few packs of natural colors. I always throw a 1/8oz jighead but I have tried weightless a few times. Any preference on weightless vs light jighead?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Griffinz33 said:


> Thanks. I'm about out of soft plastics so I am gonna restock soon and I will grab a few packs of natural colors. I always throw a 1/8oz jighead but I have tried weightless a few times. Any preference on weightless vs light jighead?


Super shallow like 6-8” I will go weightless weedless for sight casting. A foot or so 1/32-1/16oz regular short shank jighead with a 2-3” plastic, any deeper and I’ll go 1/16-1/8oz. If the fish are super finicky try to match the lure with the color of the bottom and they will usually eat. 
Do you fly fish?


----------



## Griffinz33 (May 8, 2018)

I a fly rod with me but I am never able to see the fish before they see me. I can fly fish but I can’t get on a fish. They see me before I see them. My neighbor built me an 8wt IMX and he gave me a wide variety of flies and taught me how to tie so I have the stuff


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

If they are that spooky you will have to figure out how to spot them well in advance and make long casts. I see redfish acting like that a lot on flats that get a lot of fishing and boat pressure. As I pole the fish stay just far enough ahead of me that they are almost too far to cast to. You might have to stake out and wait for the bait patrol to swim to you.


----------



## Griffinz33 (May 8, 2018)

Thats what I was thinking of doing. The nice thing isI have not seen single sign of other people in there except for a crab pot. No prop marks, soft plastic bags, trash. I just self taught myself how to pole so I am learning how to be stealthy with it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Sometimes they are just spooky


----------



## Griffinz33 (May 8, 2018)

I went out yesterday with my dad and caught a fish in about 10” of water in a different spot. I saw about 8-10 others that were spooked when he took off but they wouldn’t bite. I didn’t sight fish it unfortunately but I know where they are gonna be positioned now. He was 25”.


----------



## jcgeiss93 (Feb 28, 2017)

The topwater bite has been good in the mornings and late afternoon. Natural colors always work well.


----------



## Griffinz33 (May 8, 2018)

Yeah I just stopped by Tex’s tackle yesterday and grabbed silver n black shedog and went out today with no love. Saw a pod of 20 upper slot reds but spooked em when I went over them and they didn’t touch it. When you are throwing a topwater, are you fishing a dock, cut bank, or low tide pool?


----------



## jcgeiss93 (Feb 28, 2017)

I look for a depth anywhere between 2-3ft in bays and points in the marsh. The topwater strike is normally an aggression strike because the clicking noise pisses them off. In my experience catching reds on topwater when they're in schools is tougher than catching single fish, because they tend to pay no mind to it or spook off of it. If you know exactly where the fish are I would throw soft plastics, redfish magics, spoons, etc. then throw topwater when you are looking for fish or fishing new areas and covering water quickly.


----------



## Griffinz33 (May 8, 2018)

So just fan cast in larger bodies of water. I have gone places where I know a fish is within a small area and it hits after like 15 casts over him later. Any reason why they do this?


----------



## jcgeiss93 (Feb 28, 2017)

There is a list of reasons why they would lock-jaw. Anything from pressure changes from storms, changing water temperatures, or the full moon at night is bright allowing them to eat through the night. Sometimes changing up your retrieval speed/action will help as well


----------



## Griffinz33 (May 8, 2018)

I mean like I will cast over a spot multiple times and after a certain amount of casts, they will hit the topwater. Retrieve speed could be the reason.... but I don't know


----------



## jcgeiss93 (Feb 28, 2017)

Try slowing it down and try a couple of very short intermittent pauses and see if it produces for you


----------



## Griffinz33 (May 8, 2018)

Ok thanks I'm going to try that tomorrow. I'll let ya know what happens


----------



## Griffinz33 (May 8, 2018)

Last week my friend and I caught these two fat 26" redfish out of a school of like 20-30 fish at low tide. Went back yesterday with the hopes of getting one on the fly but they were gone. 

I rarely keep redfish unless the person I am with wants to. He wanted to keep them so we did.


----------



## Griffinz33 (May 8, 2018)

Do redfish die if your topwater breaks off in their mouth? I broke off a top pup on a big red today. 3 redfish and 3 flounder. Broke off two redfish in a row, one being s giant fish and the other frayed the leader


----------



## jcgeiss93 (Feb 28, 2017)

Griffinz33 said:


> Do redfish die if your topwater breaks off in their mouth? I broke off a top pup on a big red today. 3 redfish and 3 flounder. Broke off two redfish in a row, one being s giant fish and the other frayed the leader


What size leader are you using? I’ve never had that problem before


----------



## Griffinz33 (May 8, 2018)

Its a first for me too. seagar 20lb fluorocarbon was what leader I was using. It wasn't the leader knot that broke, it was a little above the leader to hook knot. It was a clean cut making me think the crushers and teeth somehow cut it.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Oyster?


----------



## Griffinz33 (May 8, 2018)

Thats the other thing I was thinking. He shot into a sandy area but due to the clean cut, it didn't make sense because there was no fray in the line.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Probably just rust away. Those guys are pretty tough!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Griffinz33 said:


> Its a first for me too. seagar 20lb fluorocarbon was what leader I was using. It wasn't the leader knot that broke, it was a little above the leader to hook knot. It was a clean cut making me think the crushers and teeth somehow cut it.


Flourocarbon is overrated in my opinion. You can buy a 1400 yard spool of 20# Trilene Big Game Clear mono for what a 30 yard spool of flouro cost. I can count on two fingers the number of fish I broke off using it over the past decade or so. One was a 4’ tarpon and one was a big trout that wrapped around a barnacle encrusted pvc pipe. I have tried many Flourocarbon lines and the knots break very easily. I can straighten a hook with the 20# mono.


----------



## Griffinz33 (May 8, 2018)

I think fluorocarbon matters for trout around me since the water is bahamas clear in the fall. For flounder and drum I can see how you could use a mono leader. Doesn’t mono stretch a little more?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Griffinz33 said:


> I think fluorocarbon matters for trout around me since the water is bahamas clear in the fall. For flounder and drum I can see how you could use a mono leader. Doesn’t mono stretch a little more?


I sight cast 25” plus trout in a foot or less of water with 20# mono pretty regularly. They aren’t shying away from line if they spook, more than likely because your lures are too big. 2-3” plastics on super light jigheads.


----------



## Griffinz33 (May 8, 2018)

They have a "run" here in the fall from late November to mid December when the water is crystal clear. You throw in deeper areas and current rips. I will get some 20lb mono when I go to tackle shop again. I need to go soon to restock.


----------



## bugslinger (Jun 4, 2012)

If you can see them, assume they can see you... and act accordingly.... pole slow, molasses in January slow, reduce all noise on the skiff as best as possible. Trolling motors kill opportunities in skinny water. So does a splashing push pole... Having multiple opportunities on spooky fish is all about set up and preparation. Looks like you have found good fish... lay off them from time to time and observe... watch how they move, where they go, what cruising patterns they take... then you can set up and be in position to intercept them with a well placed soft plastic or fly presentation.


----------



## bugslinger (Jun 4, 2012)

I am a fan of flouro for a number of reasons, first and foremost is the clarity of it. spooked fish don't eat. secondly it sinks, and a long enough leader will aid in getting a fly or weighless soft plastic to the bottom. that being said, in 18" of water or less your fly/artificial is in the zone the second it hits the water... so sink rate ain't important. On many of my skinny water fly set ups I run a butt section of mono that tapers into flouro for clarity.


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jul 16, 2017)

So good advice given about keeping your spot hidden.
Especially in pictures - no backgrounds ever.
Been fishing that first spot you mentioned throwing top waters. One day we had 15, all released. Next trip nothing.
Rapalla Skitterwalker in all white & red head / white have been my go to top waters around Fig 8 & Buzzards.
Check me out with Matt, Marshall from Tex's. …… ICM

We here in eastern NC fish top waters all day, not just am & pm.
Long cast are key……..ICM


----------



## Griffinz33 (May 8, 2018)

Ice Cream Man said:


> So good advice given about keeping your spot hidden.
> Especially in pictures - no backgrounds ever.
> Been fishing that first spot you mentioned throwing top waters. One day we had 15, all released. Next trip nothing.
> Rapalla Skitterwalker in all white & red head / white have been my go to top waters around Fig 8 & Buzzards.
> ...


Thanks for the topwater suggestion. I have tried spooks and mirrolures but not the skitterwalks. Definitely gonna have to get that color. I’m in Key Largo right now with a friends family evacuating from the hurricane. They don’t fish so it’s hard but I have managed to catch one smaller mangrove snapper and go for tarpon and snook today also.


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

chunk of mullet on a 5/0 circle with a little splitshot..... get back with me on how many later haha. just lighten everything 8lb braid and 20 blue label hasnt let me down. key is on those schools is loooong casts and throw on the edges and not the middle of them.i use a 1000 size reel and a 6-10lb rod and it whips it out there pretty good.those breaks could be bad knots or your not changing it when knicked. also lighten the drag if theres no oysters around. sometimes in the staging areas its just plain mud they sit in and lighter drag makes for more fun.also flies with a longer leader will do ...But im also in north florida so it could all be diffrent


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jul 16, 2017)

Rookiemistake said:


> chunk of mullet on a 5/0 circle with a little splitshot..... get back with me on how many later haha. just lighten everything 8lb braid and 20 blue label hasnt let me down. key is on those schools is loooong casts and throw on the edges and not the middle of them.i use a 1000 size reel and a 6-10lb rod and it whips it out there pretty good.those breaks could be bad knots or your not changing it when knicked. also lighten the drag if theres no oysters around. sometimes in the staging areas its just plain mud they sit in and lighter drag makes for more fun.also flies with a longer leader will do ...But im also in north florida so it could all be diffrent



Bait is always an option when Reds get lock jaw.
No disrespect, but we are not talking bait fishing.
And if we were I would go heavier starting with the reel size (3000 series) line size (15#), rod (med) more backbone.
Smaller hook on either a Carolina rig or knocker rig…… ICM


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jul 16, 2017)

From last trip, that seems sooooo, long ago....... ICM


----------



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

Griffinz33 said:


> I went out yesterday with my dad and caught a fish in about 10” of water in a different spot. I saw about 8-10 others that were spooked when he took off but they wouldn’t bite. I didn’t sight fish it unfortunately but I know where they are gonna be positioned now. He was 25”.


What was in his stomach ?


----------



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

Seymour fish said:


> What was in his stomach ?


Spooky Noeaters: 1) Hit them on the major or minor 2) get out of the boat and silently Wade up on them if bottom permits


----------



## Griffinz33 (May 8, 2018)

Haven’t been out in over two weeks! Hoping to get out once I get back into town. Ice Cream Man was that trip after the hurricane or before the hurricane?


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jul 16, 2017)

Way before, photo dated.
Right now I'm more worried about getting a long lasting infection from all the dirty contaminants in our local waters.
Would not be eating any fish caught around southeastern NC....... ICM


----------



## Griffinz33 (May 8, 2018)

Went out the other day and caught over a limit of nice flounder as well as a solid trout, and a few drum. The fish are definitely biting!


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jul 16, 2017)

How big was the Trout?
Yesterday we caught 12 Spikes, short Flounder & a baby Cobia.
Traveled from Rich's to Topsail...... ICM


----------



## Griffinz33 (May 8, 2018)

About 14-15 inches. The trout bite from post storm is dying down I think.


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jul 16, 2017)

Post storm bite has been heating up, according to what I'm seeing & hearing.
Trout season is here now.
We don't keep any Trout less than 18" & probably won't be eating many this year either.
Definitely avoiding the CFR.
May target Old Drum this week will post reports..... ICM


----------



## Griffinz33 (May 8, 2018)

I have seen several posts on social media that the bulls are running Masonboro and have been since the storm. I have only kept 2 fish since the storm and they were both 18" trout. I'm super excited for the mid to late fall drum bite where they school up, but its not freezing like in the winter.


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jul 16, 2017)

Winter Reds the best sight fishing IMHO.
See them under docks, in the surf on the shoals, gin clean water.
...... ICM


----------



## Griffinz33 (May 8, 2018)

I paddle board fish so I normally fish schools in the marshes.


----------

